# Stepping into the sanding/salting arena



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey guys hope you all had a profitable season this past year. I have decided to expand my services into the sanding and salting parking lots. Im currently starting out so im trying to make due with what i have. I currently have a 2500hd gmc short bed and wonder if anyone is running and spreaders on this truck and what is working for them. i have contemplated buying an addtional truck with a plow and sander but again the money adds up and i really dont want to end up with old, unreliable equipment. As for sanders i really wanted to stay away from the tailgate spreaders and was told to stay with a poly instead of a stainless for weight purposes. At this point im still in the exploring stages, but winter is only a few months away and i want to be ready. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dollar for dollar it is hard to beat the Saltdogg poly/elec.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a Salt Dogg, its been a very good unit no problems.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm on my 5th Snowex and i have only had to replace 1 motor. Could just be dumb luck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had good luck with my PolyCaster. The advertised weigh difference isn't that much, either one will be fine for you. It is hard to beat the poly though, and electric motors are definitely the way to go.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, i'll be making my decision up within the next few weeks let you know what i end up with.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

So i ended up biting the bullet and buying a used truck. I bought a 2001 Ford F-350 Powerstroke with a 9' MM plow. So now im open to all sanders and the 6' bed is no longer an issue. Im almost sold on the polycasters however i came across an add for an hydraulic sander. Can any one give me a quick education on this? Its my understanding that id have to have a seperate unit which would run the sander? Thanks guys. below is a pic of the new truck.. Still shocked I own a ford, haha!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd suggest either a Truckcraft or Buyers electric under tailgate spreader.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats-thats a nice little truck you got there.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

StonewallFarms;796641 said:


> So i ended up biting the bullet and buying a used truck. I bought a 2001 Ford F-350 Powerstroke with a 9' MM plow. So now im open to all sanders and the 6' bed is no longer an issue. Im almost sold on the polycasters however i came across an add for an hydraulic sander. Can any one give me a quick education on this? Its my understanding that id have to have a seperate unit which would run the sander? Thanks guys. below is a pic of the new truck.. Still shocked I own a ford, haha!


Get a hydraulic salter. I have one for my ford dumpbody. i know the pic sucks but you can kind of get the idea. It's hydraulic and you don't ever have to worry about it freezing up if you take care of it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I agree a under-tailgate spreader is the way to go. The problem is stonewell farms is probably running electric over hydraulic for the dump bed. He would have to install PTO, pump, in cab controller and hoses vs. running a few wires. The cost would be much lower and you get effectively the same results.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

basher;796699 said:


> I agree a under-tailgate spreader is the way to go. The problem is stonewell farms is probably running electric over hydraulic for the dump bed. He would have to install PTO, pump, in cab controller and hoses vs. running a few wires. The cost would be much lower and you get effectively the same results.


you tend to rot out the box faster though don't you? And you have to constantly unload when you're finished so that the salt doesn't bind up in your box, right?


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry, Im lacking knowledge in the sander department, if i were to go with a Hiway hydraulic sander i would need extra equipment to run the sander? heres the link to the ad..

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/tls/1339500786.html


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You need a continuous duty pto, hydraulic pump, dual valve control, tank and hoses.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

you'll probably pay something like 4 grand for the hydro spreader, then about another 4 grand to install the underhood clutch pump and all the plumbing


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe someone could resize their pictures before posting them. :realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

mike33087;796857 then about another 4 grand to install the underhood clutch pump and all the plumbing[/QUOTE said:


> Money well spent IMHO.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your insight. Has anyone had and luck with the curtis sanders? I stopped by the curtis factory store in worcester today and was shown one of their sanders. Its gas to hydraulic.. let me know what you guys think?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You are giving up a lot of load capacity to spreader weight. It's something to be installed and remove every storm if you want use of the truck. With an under tailgate you can start hauling material as soon as you're done spreading.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

An under tailgate spreader is probably the way to go-as mentioned, but keep in mind. that f350 is probably only legal for a couple of tons.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I have the same box as you on my 2007 3500. That box weighs a lot. It is actually too well built for the truck. My truck is 9200lbs empty.

I agree that you would be best off with a undertailgate salter. I have had one and my main problem was this. The pivot point at the back of the truck that held the box on the truck was set in 1 foot. As you raise the box the back of the box gets lower to the ground. Before my box got all the way to the top the spinner would hit the ground. You would be surprised how far you have to raise the box to get the salt to slide to the back.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cet;797088 said:


> You would be surprised how far you have to raise the box to get the salt to slide to the back.


A (couple) vibrator(s) will solve that problem.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I will remember that if I ever get another one.

A tailgate replacement would also be a good choice, wouldn't it?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

StonewallFarms;797046 said:


> . Has anyone had and luck with the Curtis sanders?


I have one and it works very well. You can't beat the hydraulic drive IMO.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cet;797121 said:


> I will remember that if I ever get another one.
> 
> A tailgate replacement would also be a good choice, wouldn't it?


Not quite as easy to deal with and none near the price of the Buyers electric under tail gate.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;796862 said:


> Maybe someone could resize their pictures before posting them. :realmad:


And stop quoting the pics in their replies.


----------



## PremierSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

That is a good looking Ford F350, is the dump box Electric over Hydraulic?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

The one thing i hate about under the tailgate spreaders is that every 10 minutes you have to stop and set the load in the bed. While with a v box you run until your empty. I used to run henderson under the tailgate spreaders but i am now starting to switch over to all v boxes.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Another idea*

Under tailgate would prob. be best, but check out a few other makes & models. SnowEx offers a 7550 and an 8500 that would fit great on your truck and are both poly units. Keeping you legal.

BTW - Consider adding some wings to your plow to speed up your production and profitability.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snow Miser;799073 said:


> The one thing i hate about under the tailgate spreaders is that every 10 minutes you have to stop and set the load in the bed. While with a v box you run until your empty. I used to run henderson under the tailgate spreaders but i am now starting to switch over to all v boxes.


Why they invented Vibrators, well that and to satisfy ********* thought i'd save you the trouble Mike.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;799473 said:


> Why they invented Vibrators, well that and to satisfy ********* thought i'd save you the trouble Mike.


Oh man that made me laugh. For like two minutes.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wayne Volz;799445 said:


> ...... that would fit great on your truck and are both poly units. Keeping you legal. .


When did running a steel spreader become illegal?


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea its an electric to hydro.

Finally bought the sander guys... I just wanted to thank you for all your help and info on this matter. I ended up with the curtis 1.7 yrd SS spreader. getting installed on the 14th i'll send some pics (resized) when i get it back. thanks again guys


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

Not illegal to run a steel spreader. Poly being lighter, can help keep you legal with concern to GVW rating. Was a bit confusing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The advertised weight between poly and steel, at least for Fisher, is negligible. Especially when you're running 10-12K pounds.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

The replacement tailgate stuff from Snow Ex is a pretty good option. The Tornado and PolyCaster are nice because with the dump you need a lower spinner and they allow you to adjust them. I don't think there are any others you can do that to easily.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Wev'e had good success running the Poly's... the're well suited in mid range gvw trucks.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

2COR517;799788 said:


> The advertised weight between poly and steel, at least for Fisher, is negligible. Especially when you're running 10-12K pounds.


And stainless is lighter still. Wish they made aluminum. I used an aluminum dump body on my newer truck, saving maybe a thousand pounds (but definitely not dollars!).

Plus steel bends when your help backs into a tree, and can be bent back. And repaired. And welded. Plastic shatters. I got interested in a cheap fisher poly, but my dealer said don't get it. He sold a new one to a young guy who totally shattered it backing into something.

Plus, with steel, you can safely heat it like crazy when you need to keep a load from freezing in at 20 below zero.

Just a few thoughts to ponder, do what you like. I'll discuss, but don't care to argue.


----------

